# One Piece RP. New.



## The Belizean Blur47 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Please read. Create your own characters and Devil Fruits or use existing Devil Fruits. This follows no specific rules or codes just post and talk. Can create crews and stuff. Logia-type fruits welcome. No actual characters. No godmodding, ooc, or other stuff that cause arguments.*

Copy and Paste. (Leave Blank if it does not apply)

Character:

Devil Fruit:

Special Skill: 

History:

Occupation:


----------

